# 2.2kw Water cooled ebay spindle.



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm gonna miss the Dewalt 618 but the noise is just getting old. David almost had me talked into the 3kw but I'm hoping the 2.2 won't have any problem keeping up with me. I'm planning on a PC style enclosed cooling system like this... 
https://youtu.be/CQoL2MWYluM
But I'm sure I'll start out with a bucket of water and a pump for a while. 
I'll also miss my white oak router mount and my attempt at a homemade dust shoe.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to Water (cooled) World, Joe! You're going to love how quiet these spindle are and also how solid they perform. And to be honest, I probably haven't truly taxed our 3Kw spindle to its max. Hope all goes well - post photos.

Be sure you put a filter on the inlet hose and also a lid on the bucket. Those water passages are small; you don't want to clog it up with chips and sawdust. And I'm still using the ugly homemade MDF, broom bristles, and carpet runner dust shoe I made a year ago because it's still working. 

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

David, what pump are you using? I'm really wanting a setup like the YouTube video but I know if I get it up and running cool with just a pump, it'll probably be a while before I change it. And as for the dust shoe, I "started" on mine but never finished it. I just shopvac about once a month. I mostly turn table legs so my shop usually has a couple of inches of sawdust everywhere! I don't even notice the cnc mess.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> I'm gonna miss the Dewalt 618 but the noise is just getting old. David almost had me talked into the 3kw but I'm hoping the 2.2 won't have any problem keeping up with me. I'm planning on a PC style enclosed cooling system like this...
> https://youtu.be/CQoL2MWYluM
> But I'm sure I'll start out with a bucket of water and a pump for a while.
> I'll also miss my white oak router mount and my attempt at a homemade dust shoe.


Joe I would say the only thing for you to consider is the weight of the spindle will be more than the router so the bigger you go the heavier the spindle will be. I think with your machine you should have no problem with the 2.2kw, and remember this would be rated at 3 HP os that is an upgrade from the 2 1/4 HP router. AND the noise level will be a lot lower.

I have been considering a new machine and that is the spindle I have been considering.

Like David says make sure you cover the bucket and have a good filter in place for the pump.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just hit the BUY button on the spindle, vfd, vinyl tubbing, water pump and spindle to vfd cable. Thanks for all your help David! I'll post pictures when I get it!

MEBCWD, I've researched for 2-3 years and hopefully we've chosen a good one!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Pro4824 said:


> Just hit the BUY button on the spindle, vfd, vinyl tubbing, water pump and spindle to vfd cable. Thanks for all your help David! I'll post pictures when I get it!
> 
> MEBCWD, I've researched for 2-3 years and hopefully we've chosen a good one!


Can't wait until you give us a real world review


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry for the slow response, Joe. I just now watched the video. Like Mike said, I would be concerned about the additional weight on the gantry. My reservoir is 7 gallons and has about 5 gallons in it now with RV antifreeze and a silver strip to keep corosion and issues at a minimum. There's also a filter on the inlet of the pump. I think the pump is listed in the spreadsheet I sent you. 

And I only have one fan and radiator for one fan. The reservoir is large enough that there is sufficient cooling to the spindle. The longest continuous cut I have made to date is with a 1/4" bit, 18k rpm, 125 ipm, DOC about 0.200", and when the cut finished I could very comfortably put my bare hand on the bit and spindle. Seems like it was around 100° when I shot it with my temp gauge. The water in the reservoir has never been much above room temp, if at all.

But in the video, if he's going to use a reservoir that small then he may need 3 fans.

In any case, we're looking forward to seeing your progress through the build. Post photos!

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I may be wrong but a 2.2kw spindle weighs 11lbs or 5kg and my Z axis is rated for greater than 22lbs or 10kg. I'm confident that I could stand on my gantry so hopefully it'll handle it, If I ever get around to setting it up that way.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> ... I'm confident that _I could stand on my gantry_ so hopefully it'll handle it, If I ever get around to setting it up that way.


I got $50 he can, $100 if you back flip

:grin:

Wudda ya say Joe?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ha! I wouldn't climb up there for $100. 
I've seen Dave Gatton sitting on his Garageworx gantry on YouTube.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Then the 3Kw would have taxed that a bit more. Our spindle weighs in at a hefty 19 lbs.

David

PS - I have stood on the Saturn gantry a couple of times but then I don't weigh but about 160... :wink:


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

What I read these water cooled spindles do not get very hot and with my 1.5KW spindle she never gets hot even after a days run. I got the 12VDC water pump which came with my Chinese spindle, there is hardly any pressure on the pump discharge because you don’t need it unless the pipes run is very long.

I stuck the pump inside a 14 liters plastic bucket with lid I got from HomeDepot. I have put tape around the lid and the pipe holes to prevent any dust entering the water. I also have a temperature sensor with alarm in one of the pipes and the alarm is set at 75F and has never gone off.

Inside the bucket I emptied 4 liters antifreeze and in a years run never had a problem. Water cooled spindles are amazingly quiet and I love them especially the Chinese price!

Make sure the spindle ground is connected inside the spindle because in China they never use ground. Mine was not connected and I had to do it myself


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kolias said:


> What I read these water cooled spindles do not get very hot and with my 1.5KW spindle she never gets hot even after a days run. I got the 12VDC water pump which came with my Chinese spindle, there is hardly any pressure on the pump discharge because you don’t need it unless the pipes run is very long.
> 
> I stuck the pump inside a 14 liters plastic bucket with lid I got from HomeDepot. I have put tape around the lid and the pipe holes to prevent any dust entering the water. I also have a temperature sensor with alarm in one of the pipes and the alarm is set at 75F and has never gone off.
> 
> ...


Ditto, I had to ground ours, as well. And I was planning to add a temp gauge at some point but after 15 months of running and never seeing it get above room temp, it seem, there's just not a need to add the gauge.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not too concerned about it overheating but the flow indicator comes with a temp gauge so I guess I'll hook it up. Looks kinda cool.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have a link for that, Joe? I may still get one some day...

David


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Me too I like this flow indicator / temp gauge kit, can you post the link where you got it?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

LED Thermometer 3 Way Flow Meter FlowMeter For Water Cooling Liquid Cooler System & 2 Barbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A0HIEFU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_r0jEAb9HDM4FS


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just delivered. It's always the least important stuff that shows up first.  spindle, vfd and mount won't be here till Friday or Monday so.....


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Spindle grounding is an elusive subject on YouTube. Can you guys give me some more info? I'm thinking of folding the cable shielding back so it grounds to the clamp on the connector. The green ground wire will be connected from the unused ground terminal on the motor to the motor case via a hole drilled into the case and a screw? I'm hoping there is an easier way. (Like having the manufacturer hook up the ground before they sell it.)


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

On my eBay special spindle I did not have to drill or tap. Once you take off the top cap, there was a place inside to attach the ground pin. Just soldered in a wire with a lug on end and attached it to an existing screw inside.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I changed out the connector, as well. The Amphenol connector is much better and I grounded it basically the same way Richard did - 

















David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's great info! You guys are really handy to have around!  I just got a ups email that my spindle will be delivered tomorrow! I ordered on Fri so 5 days is amazing. 
Thanks for the help, Joe.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's Christmas in February!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> I'm hoping there is an easier way. (Like having the manufacturer hook up the ground before they sell it.)


I asked "Solar.Jean" about the ground wiring and number of poles and I got this response. It'll be nice if this is correct.

"New message from: solar.jean 
Dear friend,
Thanks for your message!
My friend, the earth is connected from pin 4 to the motor housing. And our motor is 2 pole. 
When you use this VFD for this spindle motor 0-400HZ , Please set the parameters of the VFD as our following suggestion step by step, and don't change the sequence:
Step 1: Set PD005 =400
Step 2: Set PD004 =400
Step 3: Set PD003 =400
Step 4: Set PD072 =400
PD144=3000"


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You should be able to use an Ohm meter and check to see if it's actually connected before pulling it apart. When I checked mine the 4th pin was open, connected to nothing so knew it had to come apart.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I got the VFD programmed, mounted and power switch installed. I'm waiting on my new multimeter to check the ground before wiring the spindle. I got the vfd settings off YouTube (I hope he knows what he's doing. )


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, don't believe everything they tell you. 
Like ( Yes, the ground wire is connected from pin 4 to the housing.)


----------

